# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  بيان هام من لاعبي فريف اونلاين

## m_mamoon

*طبعا لحدي هسة ما معروف القائد منو ؟
لاعبو اون لاين لا يجدون ما يغتاتون به وذلك يهدد مسيرة الفريق المحلية والخارجية
كما ان حارس المرمى ود الباقر يفكر جادا في الانتقال الى الوصيف بحجة انه لم يستلم متاخراته حتى الان وقطعة الارض,,
اما ابو اية مهاجم الفريق فقد عبر عن اسفه الشديد من تجاهل دائرة الكرة له وابدى الرغبة في عدم حضور التمارين شريطة استلام راتب ال 6 شهور الماضية :21:
اما لاعب الطرف الايمن (m_mamoon) الذي صنع الهدف الاول بتمريرته السحرية (الي خلة المهاجم هو والقون :wallah:)
فقد عبر عن بالغ اسفه على نتيجة المبارة السابقة وحمل مسئول العلاج الطبيعي (مايقومابي) مسئولية عدم ظهوره بالشكل المطلوب بسبب الاصابة التي لحقت به اثناء المباراة عندما (نط فيو احد زوملائه من داخل الملعب الى كنبة الاحتياطي) واصابه في ركبته غير ان مايقومابي لم يحرك ساكنا ..

اما عمر عثمان الذي اتى من غير حذاء فقد اتهم دائرة الكورة بالتقصير وانهم لم يحضرو حذاء بمقاس قدمه .

اما عبدالعزيز مدير الكرة فقد اغلق هاتفه الجوال وزاغ من احضار قاروات المياه والموز الا ان الريس محجوب ومعه بعض المعاونون قد قامو بالواجب :JC_hurrah:
وقد عبر الحارس الاحتياطي جواندي عن بالغ اسفه عن عدم مقدرته على المشاركة لانه كتر من 
اللقراصة في الافطار مما جعله غير قادر على الجري ووعد بان يكون في قمة الجاهزية المباراة القادمة..
اما منص (رئيس لجنة التشجيع والدعم) فقد قام باحضار خروف ووعد بذبحه فور الانتصار ولكن بعد الخسارة اعاد الخروف الى المقبرة اقصد الزريبة.:1 (50):

اما اعضاء مجلس الشورى بقيادة حسكو وايهاب فقد قررا تحميل الادارة مسئولية الخسارة وقررو عمل تجمع باسم تجمع اهل اونلاين وهي جبهة معارضة للمجلس الحالي ..

اما افريكانو وسمؤال المسئولان الاعلاميان بفريق اون لاين فقد (طمت بطونهم بعد السداسية الحارقة وامتنعو عن التصوير )

وقد اشتكى لاعبو الفريق من ان دائرة الكرة لم تخبرهم بموعد التمرين القادم ..
نلقاكم في البيان القادم 


*

----------


## jafaros

*ههههههههههه ما تقول لي كنت لاعب ياود المامون
والله ستة شوية علي أون لاين 
ياخي دا إنت ماسورة كبيرة
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*ود الباقر قبض وما قبض
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




 ههههههههههه ما تقول لي كنت لاعب ياود المامون
والله ستة شوية علي أون لاين 
ياخي دا إنت ماسورة كبيرة



نحنا ما اتمرنا ولعبنا اول مرة مع بعض
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*وانا اقول الزول ده بشبه لي منو
                        	*

----------


## ود الباقر

*والله ودا الباقر دا ما قبض
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*حارس  المرمى ود الباقر يفكر جادا في الانتقال الى الوصيف يوم 6 قلت كم يوم 6

*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*الحال الوحيد الشطب الجماعى بقياده m_mamoon والحارس ود الباقر واستقالة المجلس ....والاعتزار من البطولة 

*

----------


## جاميكا

*كبد الهزيمه
بقلم:جاميكا ابو القاسم

اونلاين ما بعد مرهف.. عراق ما بعد صدام! 


* أصدر قائد اونلاين ودالمأمون بياناً  حزيناً، أكد به أن لاعبي ااونلاين وأعضاء الجهازين الفني والإداري وأسرهم  يعانون ظروفاً صعبة، ولا يجدون ما يقتاتون به!

* قال ودالمأمون: أتأسف  على حال الفريق الذي ظل يعاني منذ فترة طويلة مالياً، هناك استحقاقات  متراكمة لنجوم الفريق الوطنيين والأجانب إضافة للجهازين الفني والإداري،  واستطعنا احتواء الأمور وأجلنا مطالبنا تقديراً لظروف مجلس إدارة النادي  ولكن فاض الكيل وأصبح نجوم الفريق لا يملكون ما يقتاتون به هم وأسرهم الأمر  الذي بات يشكل خطراً داهماً على مستقبل الفريق!

* وناشد ودالمأمون كل  قطب اونلايني يهمه أمر ناديه، وكل المسئولين في الدولة وجماهير اونلاين قائلاً:اونلاين كما تعلمون الممثل للكرة العنكبوتيه في  المحافل االرمضانيه نناشدكم الوقوف خلفه حتى يعبر هذا المنعطف التاريخي في  مسيرته، تلك هي الحقائق بلا زيف أو خداع نضعها أمام الجميع ليقفوا بأنفسهم  على حال فريقهم قبل الشروع في التنافس الرمضاني والشوالي، وعليه وفي هذه  الظروف بالغة التعقيد لن يستطيع أبناؤكم اللاعبون تحقيق ما تحلمون به رمضانيا.

* أوضح ود المأمون الحقيقة بلا مساحيق، وأدخل مجلس إدارة االمنتدي في حرجٍ عميق، ووضعه على فوهة  مدفع التعيين، كما كشف حال ااعلام المنتدي الذي ظل يخفي حقيقة الوضع  المأساوي للمنتدي الكبير، حتى اضطر قائد الفريق لتوضيحه في بيانه الخطير!

*الفريق منهار  مادياً منذ شهور، وقد بدأت بوادر الأزمة بتوالي طيران الشيكات التي كلفت الفريق الكثير


* وتوالى تفاقم  الأزمة بحجز أنصبةالمنتدي من دخل المباريات.

* وبسبب الأزمة  المالية هرب المدرب

* وصرح بعض لاعبي  الفريق لوسائل الإعلام متحدثين عن ضيقهم من فشل االمنتدي في الإيفاء  بمستحقاتهم، وتوقف جونداي وودالباقر واواب الذي قال إنه سيضطر لفسخ  عقده مع النادي لأنه لم يمنحه مستحقاته قرابة الثلاث سنوات، وأن والده  يصرف عليه!

* وتوالت الشكاوى  وبدأت بوادر التمرد برفض بيكهام السفر مع الفريق إلى الصحافه، وتهديد  المدرب  بفسخ عقده عقب فشل النادي في دفع مقدم عقده، وشكوى بحاري  مدرب الحراس من الأمر نفسه!

* الحال في الفريق  يغني عن السؤال!

* تفشت الأمبلة،  وتأثرت البطون الخاوية فأعلن ودالمأمؤن ثورة الجياع على الملأ!

*اونلاين ما بعد مرهف..  عراق ما بعد صدام!




*

----------


## غندور

*لا للمبررات التى شبعنا منها من الكبار والصغار عل صعيد واحد....
قيل لكم فى بوست وااضح:




*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

لا للمبررات التى شبعنا منها من الكبار والصغار عل صعيد واحد....
قيل لكم فى بوست وااضح:







عمنا غندور وينك مختفى؟ رمضان كريم
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

عمنا غندور وينك مختفى؟ رمضان كريم



الله اكرم يا خالد،،تصوم وتفطر على خير..
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




 كبد الهزيمه
بقلم:جاميكا ابو القاسم


اونلاين ما بعد مرهف.. عراق ما بعد صدام! 


*  أصدر قائد اونلاين ودالمأمون بياناً  حزيناً، أكد به أن لاعبي ااونلاين  وأعضاء الجهازين الفني والإداري وأسرهم  يعانون ظروفاً صعبة، ولا يجدون ما  يقتاتون به!

* قال ودالمأمون:  أتأسف  على حال الفريق الذي ظل يعاني منذ فترة طويلة مالياً، هناك  استحقاقات  متراكمة لنجوم الفريق الوطنيين والأجانب إضافة للجهازين الفني  والإداري،  واستطعنا احتواء الأمور وأجلنا مطالبنا تقديراً لظروف مجلس  إدارة النادي  ولكن فاض الكيل وأصبح نجوم الفريق لا يملكون ما يقتاتون به  هم وأسرهم الأمر  الذي بات يشكل خطراً داهماً على مستقبل الفريق!

* وناشد ودالمأمون  كل  قطب اونلايني يهمه أمر ناديه، وكل المسئولين في الدولة وجماهير  اونلاين قائلاً:اونلاين كما تعلمون الممثل للكرة العنكبوتيه في  المحافل  االرمضانيه نناشدكم الوقوف خلفه حتى يعبر هذا المنعطف التاريخي في  مسيرته،  تلك هي الحقائق بلا زيف أو خداع نضعها أمام الجميع ليقفوا بأنفسهم  على  حال فريقهم قبل الشروع في التنافس الرمضاني والشوالي، وعليه وفي هذه   الظروف بالغة التعقيد لن يستطيع أبناؤكم اللاعبون تحقيق ما تحلمون به  رمضانيا.

*  أوضح ود المأمون الحقيقة بلا مساحيق، وأدخل مجلس إدارة االمنتدي في حرجٍ  عميق، ووضعه على فوهة  مدفع التعيين، كما كشف حال ااعلام المنتدي الذي ظل  يخفي حقيقة الوضع  المأساوي للمنتدي الكبير، حتى اضطر قائد الفريق لتوضيحه  في بيانه الخطير!

*الفريق منهار  مادياً منذ شهور، وقد بدأت بوادر الأزمة بتوالي طيران الشيكات التي كلفت الفريق الكثير


* وتوالى تفاقم  الأزمة بحجز أنصبةالمنتدي من دخل المباريات.

* وبسبب الأزمة  المالية هرب المدرب

*  وصرح بعض لاعبي  الفريق لوسائل الإعلام متحدثين عن ضيقهم من فشل االمنتدي  في الإيفاء  بمستحقاتهم، وتوقف جونداي وودالباقر واواب الذي قال إنه سيضطر  لفسخ  عقده مع النادي لأنه لم يمنحه مستحقاته قرابة الثلاث سنوات، وأن  والده  يصرف عليه!

*  وتوالت الشكاوى  وبدأت بوادر التمرد برفض بيكهام السفر مع الفريق إلى  الصحافه، وتهديد  المدرب  بفسخ عقده عقب فشل النادي في دفع مقدم عقده،  وشكوى بحاري  مدرب الحراس من الأمر نفسه!

* الحال في الفريق  يغني عن السؤال!

* تفشت الأمبلة،  وتأثرت البطون الخاوية فأعلن ودالمأمؤن ثورة الجياع على الملأ!

*اونلاين ما بعد مرهف..  عراق ما بعد صدام!





rقوية دي   ...
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*اووو غندور يخ وين ما ظاهر
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*اها يا ود المأمون 
بعد البيان ( الجلافيط ضربوا التيحا ) انتو بكرة كيف 
..ولا ده بيان فالصو ساي ..؟
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا ود مامون انت كنت لاعب شنو ؟؟؟؟ 
6 ......... ود مامون ........6
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

اووو [blink]غندور يخ [/blink]وين ما ظاهر



عربى ده يا مرسى!!!!


*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جاميكا
					

كبد الهزيمه
بقلم:جاميكا ابو القاسم

اونلاين ما بعد مرهف.. عراق ما بعد صدام!  


* أصدر قائد اونلاين ودالمأمون بياناً حزيناً، أكد به أن لاعبي ااونلاين وأعضاء الجهازين الفني والإداري وأسرهم يعانون ظروفاً صعبة، ولا يجدون ما يقتاتون به!

* قال ودالمأمون: أتأسف على حال الفريق الذي ظل يعاني منذ فترة طويلة مالياً، هناك استحقاقات متراكمة لنجوم الفريق الوطنيين والأجانب إضافة للجهازين الفني والإداري، واستطعنا احتواء الأمور وأجلنا مطالبنا تقديراً لظروف مجلس إدارة النادي ولكن فاض الكيل وأصبح نجوم الفريق لا يملكون ما يقتاتون به هم وأسرهم الأمر الذي بات يشكل خطراً داهماً على مستقبل الفريق!

* وناشد ودالمأمون كل قطب اونلايني يهمه أمر ناديه، وكل المسئولين في الدولة وجماهير اونلاين قائلاً:اونلاين كما تعلمون الممثل للكرة العنكبوتيه في المحافل االرمضانيه نناشدكم الوقوف خلفه حتى يعبر هذا المنعطف التاريخي في مسيرته، تلك هي الحقائق بلا زيف أو خداع نضعها أمام الجميع ليقفوا بأنفسهم على حال فريقهم قبل الشروع في التنافس الرمضاني والشوالي، وعليه وفي هذه الظروف بالغة التعقيد لن يستطيع أبناؤكم اللاعبون تحقيق ما تحلمون به رمضانيا.

* أوضح ود المأمون الحقيقة بلا مساحيق، وأدخل مجلس إدارة االمنتدي في حرجٍ عميق، ووضعه على فوهة مدفع التعيين، كما كشف حال ااعلام المنتدي الذي ظل يخفي حقيقة الوضع المأساوي للمنتدي الكبير، حتى اضطر قائد الفريق لتوضيحه في بيانه الخطير!

*الفريق منهار مادياً منذ شهور، وقد بدأت بوادر الأزمة بتوالي طيران الشيكات التي كلفت الفريق الكثير


* وتوالى تفاقم الأزمة بحجز أنصبةالمنتدي من دخل المباريات.

* وبسبب الأزمة المالية هرب المدرب

* وصرح بعض لاعبي الفريق لوسائل الإعلام متحدثين عن ضيقهم من فشل االمنتدي في الإيفاء بمستحقاتهم، وتوقف جونداي وودالباقر واواب الذي قال إنه سيضطر لفسخ عقده مع النادي لأنه لم يمنحه مستحقاته قرابة الثلاث سنوات، وأن والده يصرف عليه!

* وتوالت الشكاوى وبدأت بوادر التمرد برفض بيكهام السفر مع الفريق إلى الصحافه، وتهديد المدرب بفسخ عقده عقب فشل النادي في دفع مقدم عقده، وشكوى بحاري مدرب الحراس من الأمر نفسه!

* الحال في الفريق يغني عن السؤال!

* تفشت الأمبلة، وتأثرت البطون الخاوية فأعلن ودالمأمؤن ثورة الجياع على الملأ!

*اونلاين ما بعد مرهف.. عراق ما بعد صدام!






 
بيان خطير يا جاميكا ... مبااااااااااااالغة ...
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




بيان خطير يا جاميكا ... مبااااااااااااالغة ...



الموز وين يا خاتم عبدالغفار
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*نتائج إجتماع لجنة الحالات الطارئة :
- تجديد الثقة في الإشراف الحالي عبد العزيز24 ومحجوب الليل .
- تعيين القطاني رئيساً لمجلس الشوري وأفريكانو نائباً له .
- تعيين رياض عباس بخيت الأمين العام للنادي .
- تعيين عبد العظيم حاج عمر رئيساً للجنة التعبئة وبحاي نائباً له .
- تعيين مجد الدين شريف مسؤولاً عن المعدات ( بوكو ) .
- فرض عقوبات مالية علي كابتن الفريق محمد مأمون وإعفاءه من الكابتنية بسبب البيان اللذي أصدره .
- شطب عدد مقدر من اللاعبين المتخاذلين وإستبدالهم بلاعبين ذوي كفاءات عالية .
- صرف النظر عن المدرب البرازيلي غندور و تعيين المدرب الوطني أبا يزيد مدرباً عاماً للفريق .

كورنر :
ترقبوا مفاجئات التسجيلات ...
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




- فرض عقوبات مالية علي كابتن الفريق محمد مأمون وإعفاءه من الكابتنية بسبب البيان اللذي أصدره .



قوية دي  ...
                        	*

----------


## جاميكا

*الاقتباس غير متاح حاليا 

لا جديد نطالب باستقاله جماعيه
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*غايتوياجماعه البيان دا ما بيشبهنا عديل كدة

اللاعبين ديل بيانهم دا بيدل علي أنهم 
يا أخي ديل واصفين حالهم تقولوا بتقرأ في بيانات المقبرة!!!!!


نطالب بالشطب الجماعي خاصة لكل من هدد وتوعد

ماخدين نص دستة وبتاعين بيانات كمان

الله يكون في عون أون لاين
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

- صرف النظر عن المدرب البرازيلي غندور و تعيين المدرب الوطني أبا يزيد مدرباً عاماً للفريق .



بحرش ليكم قنوان  

ده نمرة واحد...
نمرة 2 أنا عملت منكم زغبير يا مواسير،،كلكم زى نمرة7 و 10 و26 و3 
بعدين أهم حاجة نمرة3 دى تدفعوا الشرط الجزائى والا الدلالة محمداكم!!!
مشكلة والله
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




بحرش ليكم قنوان  

ده نمرة واحد...
نمرة 2 أنا عملت منكم زغبير يا مواسير،،كلكم زى نمرة7 و 10 و26 و3 
بعدين أهم حاجة نمرة3 دى تدفعوا الشرط الجزائى والا الدلالة محمداكم!!!
مشكلة والله



غنيتك دي جننتا بيها
                        	*

----------

